# Google- Liquid Gridsâ„¢ Announces Release of New Disease Grid for Irritable Bowel ... - DigitalJournal.com (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Liquid Gridsâ„¢ Announces Release of New Disease Grid for Irritable Bowel ...*
*DigitalJournal.com (press release)*
Liquid Grids, healthcare's only All-in-One Social Marketing platform, today announced the release of its newest disease grid for *IBS* (*irritable bowel syndrome*) adding to its library of over 20 major disease grids. The *IBS* grid provides key insights of *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

